# Does an offset seat post do much in terms of comfort?



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

I've seen a lot of new bikes coming out with offset seat posts. Mostly salsa. Does this do anything for the rider in terms of comfort? Reason I ask is I have back problems and looking for ideas to reduce shock to my low lumbar spine. Want to see if there is any insights behind this.

Edit: when I mean comfort, I'm not looking at bike fit. I've heard of people using set back ti posts to improve shock absorption of some sort.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

RPG said:


> I've seen a lot of new bikes coming out with offset seat posts. Mostly salsa. Does this do anything for the rider in terms of comfort?


No. Not at all.

I've ridden the same bikes with both straight and off-set posts. The lay-back posts let you move the seat further back to correct your riding position but that's all. They do not reduce shock.

You could buy a suspension seat-post, or a full suspension bike?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

The Velonews seatpost test suggests that offset posts tend to flex more then straight which could take some of the edge off. It would also be a good idea to look into a high flex carbon post or a titanium post. 

I also have lower back issues and I noticed a huge improvement in comfort when I replaced an aluminum Truvativ post with an Eriksen one. One of the best bike parts I have ever bought actually.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

The difference between an Easton carbon straight post and a Thomson Layback on my hardtail is very noticeable. 
I can push on the seat and see the post flex making the ride much more comfortable.
Probably has a lot to do with the post material.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Coming from a Thudbuster, I was a dubious out how much flex/chatter absorption to expect from a ti post. I've been blown away by how much my Eriksen smooths out the ride. They ain't cheap, but I'd agree with big papa that it is easily one of the best bike parts I've ever purchased.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Setback posts often flex more than inline versions, so it does help take some of the edge off. How much you'll notice it is anyone's guess, especially if you have large tires at low pressures. 

Moving the saddle rearwards does take weight off your hands, which may help if you currently have too much weight on your hands.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I have no issues with hand pressure or riding position. I am really focusing on whether or not it will help with shock absorption. I'm 18 months off a severe disc herniation and want to ensure I don't irritate it. Checking to see if this is hype or real. I have no problem dropping a few hundred on a ti setback if the benefits are there. Right now I'm on a straight Thomson.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I think it also really depends on how much shock absorption you're looking for, and on what kind of terrain. A setback seatpost will typically flex a little more than a straight version, ti and carbon seatposts will flex more than aluminum, etc. but they have their limits. If you get onto more rocky, rough terrain, they are still going to feel largely like a rigid seatpost. At that point, you're probably going to be better off with a sus post.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Smithhammer said:


> I think it also really depends on how much shock absorption you're looking for, and on what kind of terrain. A setback seatpost will typically flex a little more than a straight version, ti and carbon seatposts will flex more than aluminum, etc. but they have their limits. If you get onto more rocky, rough terrain, they are still going to feel largely like a rigid seatpost. At that point, you're probably going to be better off with a sus post.


I'm on a Fargo riding mostly dirt roads, smoother singletrack. Nothing crazy. I don't like the idea of the suspension posts as it seems like it would change my seat to pedal length with each bump.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I ride a Moots setback ti post on a carbon hardtail with seatstay compliance and wide rims for tire volume. It's noticeable up to a point and then you have to be on the pedals. The Isospeed flex bearing on the Trek Procal would give you a little more seat time but you'll still be standing beyond a certain point. That brings up vibration through the pedals. Adidas shoes with Boost midsoles dampen that fine for me.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

RPG said:


> I'm on a Fargo riding mostly dirt roads, smoother singletrack. Nothing crazy. I don't like the idea of the suspension posts as it seems like it would change my seat to pedal length with each bump.


Cool. That's mostly what I'm using my Fargo for as well (in addition to loaded down, multi-day trips), and for that application, I think a setback seatpost made of a 'flexy' material works great.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

RPG said:


> I'm on a Fargo riding mostly dirt roads, smoother singletrack. Nothing crazy. I don't like the idea of the suspension posts as it seems like it would change my seat to pedal length with each bump.


Big soft tires might help as well.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

RPG said:


> I'm on a Fargo riding mostly dirt roads, smoother singletrack. Nothing crazy. I don't like the idea of the suspension posts as it seems like it would change my seat to pedal length with each bump.


I actually tried a Thudbuster before my Eriksen and wound up with a knee injury. May have simply been over use, as I rode 300 miles in three day, but I don't think I will go back.


----------



## FrankZappa6 (Aug 9, 2010)

Barman1 said:


> The difference between an Easton carbon straight post and a Thomson Layback on my hardtail is very noticeable.
> I can push on the seat and see the post flex making the ride much more comfortable.
> Probably has a lot to do with the post material.


Which are you saying has more flex and which do you prefer?
TIA,
FZ6


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Barman1 said:


> The difference between an Easton carbon straight post and a Thomson Layback on my hardtail is very noticeable.
> I can push on the seat and see the post flex making the ride much more comfortable.
> Probably has a lot to do with the post material.


and which one has the flex?

I've tried both the Thomson layback and straight and can discern no difference


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

RPG said:


> I'm on a Fargo riding mostly dirt roads, smoother singletrack. Nothing crazy. I don't like the idea of the suspension posts as it seems like it would change my seat to pedal length with each bump.


A Fargo is a Hardtail?

I would think you would get more benefit from lower tire pressures than you will from ANY seat post.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> A Fargo is a Hardtail?
> 
> I would think you would get more benefit from lower tire pressures than you will from ANY seat post.


You are right there. I run a bit higher pressure as I am also on roads as well. That is certainly the cheaper effective option. Also looking to see if the offset post is real too.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ So, my assumption is that you are not wanting to change from a hard tail to a full suspension bike to obtain the comfort levels that might meet your needs?

My wife has bulging disc issues and because of this, she transitioned from a hard tail to a full suspension bike and this addressed most all of her riding problems. She regretted having not made this transition earlier. She will never go back to a hard tail because her back issues.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

This piece is a few years old, but illuminating:

From the pages of Velo: Getting the most from your post - VeloNews.com

As a bad-back guy, I'm looking for a HT solution like you are, RPG. Not wanting a setback post due to fit. I was gun ho for ti, but now leaning toward the Cannondale Save. FWIW...


----------



## YeahWhatever (May 20, 2008)

RPG said:


> I've seen a lot of new bikes coming out with offset seat posts. Mostly salsa. Does this do anything for the rider in terms of comfort? Reason I ask is I have back problems and looking for ideas to reduce shock to my low lumbar spine. Want to see if there is any insights behind this.
> 
> Edit: when I mean comfort, I'm not looking at bike fit. I've heard of people using set back ti posts to improve shock absorption of some sort.


I have back problems and recently switched from a Moots setback Ti post to a Body Float suspension seat post on my hard tail. The Body Float seatpost is amazing! Night and day difference in comfort.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't tried it, but another good review for the body float seatpost:

Guitar Ted Productions: Cirrus Cycles Body Float: Reviewed On Snow

Guitar Ted has a later write up on it as well.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been really happy with the Syntax p6 HiFlex seat post. Not cheap but its night and day compared to my old Thomson for absorbing the chatter. It has a little bit of setback if you need it.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The Niner RDO on my Stumpy hard tail took out a lot of road buzz.
Just wish I could fit it (30.9) in my Unit (27.2)


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

RPG said:


> in terms of comfort?


In short, I don't think a setback post is going to make enough difference if you have real, functional problems in your lumbar. It's still a rigid post -- the difference would be like going from 30psi in your tires down to 29.5psi.

Long version = I've been riding titanium layback posts since ~2003 on my hardtail and softtail bikes. There is a difference between a ti setback post and an alu straight post -- but it's small. I too have back/neck issues, and as the years have passed my position on the bike has gotten both shorter and more upright. This puts more of my weight on the saddle and less on my hands -- which means more shock is being transmitted through the seatpost. The only post I've used that reduces the shock felt *and* doesn't bug my knees is a Bodyfloat. It is an incredibly comfortable post.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Does the body float change the bb to seat length as you pedal and go over bumps? I'm hearing a lot of good things around it. How does it ride on the road? Any pogo-ing?

Thanks all!


----------

